# boa - anery x het albino



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

hi all

i have worked this out, and a litter from these parents _SHOULD produce the following:
_
_50% - dh snow
50% - het anery_

but i am not convinced, as i remember something about corns where this should but doesnt happen.

anyone know what the outcome would be, as its not on the boa genetics chart.

_Alex


_


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

someone here must know?!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That's what you'll get, yes. 

Anery crossed to het albino will produce half het anery only and half het anery and albino.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

so it will deffo be 50% dh snow?

fantastic...new breeding project then!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

What the neonates will be is:

100% het anery, 50% het Albino = Possible DH Snow.

You might as well mention that the neonates are GUARANTEED to be het for anery seeing as they have one Anerythristic parent.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

the litter would all be het anery 50% possible het albino's. Obviously you would have to breed them together or to another double het to find out. So if its a project you would have to hold back all the babies and breed them together and then hope that you pair up a dbl het pair! Plus the chances of a snow from a dbl het breeding are only 1-16 so its alot of chance involved in the hope of a snow.: victory:


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

I've heard you can tell in the first week which of the litter is het albino by the 'sparkle' in the eyes? Anyone have any first hand experience of this and know if it's proven? If so, he could just pick out the dh snows right off.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Plutino said:


> I've heard you can tell in the first week which of the litter is het albino by the 'sparkle' in the eyes? Anyone have any first hand experience of this and know if it's proven? If so, he could just pick out the dh snows right off.


IT's a pointer, but it's not something that happens with every het albino.

I see another poster has beaten me to it.

The one drawback with a project like this is the amount of holdbacks you'd need to keep. Going from one pair of adult boas (when they reach adulthood) immediately upto, say 10 adult pairs is a large step.

Big financial and spacial commitment.

Mason


----------



## ilovemyboas (Feb 19, 2009)

*snow boas*

i have been lookin in to snow boas and u need a anery boa and a albino boa and then u hav a 1 in 16 chance in gettin a snow boa it will def be a project if u r gona breed hets 1st, i have found a site that says u can get a anery boa though normal to normal breedin of columbian boas but i guest that is very lucky lol


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Carpy bad one mate lol thought you would know this :lol2:


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

ilovemyboas said:


> i have been lookin in to snow boas and u need a anery boa and a albino boa and then u hav a 1 in 16 chance in gettin a snow boa it will def be a project if u r gona breed hets 1st, i have found a site that says u can get a anery boa though normal to normal breedin of columbian boas but i guest that is very lucky lol


You'd need an Albino and an Anery, breed them, grow their offspring (who will all be normal, DH Snow) up to adulthood, then breed these 2 offspring together - that pairing will give you the 1 in 16 chance of a snow.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> Carpy bad one mate lol thought you would know this :lol2:


take a look at the date posted my friend


----------

